
There Are Few Libertarians. But Many Americans Have Libertarian Views - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/there-are-few-libertarians-but-many-americans-have-libertarian-views/
======
stevesearer
I didn't read Krugman's article about his chart and its reasoning, but I
always found the Nolan Chart to help me understand political leanings and
preferences: [http://imgur.com/mPbmgVk](http://imgur.com/mPbmgVk)

Using that chart it is a little easier to understand why there might be few
Libertarians for the same reason there are few Statists; the terms both
represent the pure ideals of those concepts and most people aren't totally
studied in those areas to be able to fully dive in to either. Instead people
have grasped some concepts and grafted them into what their political
worldview already is.

